

It's a photo finish: Android, BlackBerry and iOS are tied in US smartphone share - ilannewyork
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Its-a-photo-finish-Android-BlackBerry-and-iOS-are-tied-in-US-smartphone-share/1296581405

======
ilannewyork
2011 is Android's year

